# Experimenting with Kindle covers



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

I kind of wanted something original (and not so expensive) for my new Kindle. (It seems so fragile, especially in comparison to my eBookWise.) Anyway, I'm experimenting with different designs and construction methods. When I find one (or two) that I like, I'm going to draw up a pattern and post it. This is one pic of my first prototype:










ETA: Sorry about the pic. The rest of the images are in the link above.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Your picture is so large it's hard to see it very well.  But your stitches look great.  I've made a few cases for mine.  I would sure be tickled if you would share your pattern.  You've done a great job.


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks. Sorry about the picture.

I plan to do the pattern once I've ironed out (heh) the construction details and/or find a better way to do it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good!  I love the material!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OMG, you have done a beautiful job on that!  Please, please share your pattern.  It looks so professional.  What did you use to make the front and back stiff?  The elastic on your corners looks really good.  When I've done the elastic corners I always sewed it by hand and wasn't really pleased with that look.  Can  I ask, why you didn't just put corners on all 4 sides?  Instead, you put the one long piece of elastic on the left side.  Is that because it was easier to sew into the seams?  Inquiring minds want to know!!!!  Seriously, I love doing this type of thing and I have a sewing room full of fabric.  I've wondered where one can find elastic in different colors too.  On one that I made, I took a pink highlighter and colored my elastic, but I would love to be able to find colored elastic.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

You do beautiful work..... and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your fabric!!  Please keep us posted!


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

> Can I ask, why you didn't just put corners on all 4 sides? Instead, you put the one long piece of elastic on the left side. Is that because it was easier to sew into the seams?


Yes, kind of. The cover is two pieces, not, say, four or five smaller ones. I would have had to hand-stitch the elastic on the left side of the K which I didn't think would look very good. I did the one on the side to make it tidy. I don't particularly like it, though.

This is why I want to experiment with different patterns and methods of construction. My goal is to avoid putting Velcro on the back of my K.

I used 0.5-mm chipboard to make it stiff, plus craft interfacing. I put thin batting behind the pockets to protect the K face.

There are plenty of things I did wrong (or at least, that don't work/look as well as I wanted), which is why I'm still experimenting. My next one, I think I'll do as a flip book so it can be propped at an angle to be read hands-free (like, at the table, while you're eating).



> On one that I made, I took a pink highlighter and colored my elastic, but I would love to be able to find colored elastic.


I think I'm going to cover it like piping or...something. I don't like the raw elastic look.

Thank you very much, ladies!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

If you used 2 pieces of chipboard for the front and the back, what about the area of the "spine"? Is it just fabric? Did you put your chipboard between the two pieces of fabric and sew it then, or did you make like a pocket, flip it, and then insert the chipboard? (Hope this makes sense). I made an easel type cover for mine a few months ago, don't use it much though. This was from a pattern I found on the internet. Here's the instructions: http://www.chicaandjo.com/2009/09/03/make-a-custom-kindle-cover-case/. I just used some fabric I had on hand, wanted to try it out. Here again, had to use that ugly white elastic, wish I could find something prettier. Here's some pics of the one I made (the easel type).


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

WOW I REALLY LIKE THAT!!! (yes, I shouted) (and thanks for the pattern)

Re the spine: The craft interfacing I ironed onto both pieces is really heavy. I knew I didn't want it to be as stiff as the back and front boards. I just ran the stitching down the side of the boards and in between to give it a bit of flex.

As for the elastic, I'm going to scout around on the internet for some colored elastic. There has to be some.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Both of you are very talented!!!! Keep up the good work, they are wonderful!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

MoriahJovan said:


> WOW I REALLY LIKE THAT!!! (yes, I shouted) (and thanks for the pattern)
> 
> Re the spine: The craft interfacing I ironed onto both pieces is really heavy. I knew I didn't want it to be as stiff as the back and front boards. I just ran the stitching down the side of the boards and in between to give it a bit of flex.
> 
> As for the elastic, I'm going to scout around on the internet for some colored elastic. There has to be some.


Here's something interesting, do a search for _Clear Elastic_. I can't find a picture that shows what it looks like very well though.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

MoriahJovan said:


> I kind of wanted something original (and not so expensive) for my new Kindle. (It seems so fragile, especially in comparison to my eBookWise.) Anyway, I'm experimenting with different designs and construction methods. When I find one (or two) that I like, I'm going to draw up a pattern and post it. This is one pic of my first prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Moriah - - any new pictures to post? I'm wanting to keep track of this thread, I'm impressed with your work.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's something interesting, do a search for _Clear Elastic_. I can't find a picture that shows what it looks like very well though.


 Clear elastic is great! It's used a lot when making swimsuits and underwear. I used it for the sleeves on my DIL's wedding gown , she has a medieval style with 3 lots of elastic on the sleeves, which were sheer. Any good fabric store should stock it, I don't know what stores you have over there.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I found all sorts of colored elastic in the hairstyling section of my supermarket. The largest size is the perfect size for the kindle. I have bright pink, green, yellow, and creme. 
I can't get the link to work on the iPad but will update later - I used it in a thread earlier today!
That cover looks gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I never thought about using those elastic hair thingys, good idea.  I'm going to remember that if I try to make myself another cover.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Moriah, any update on your pattern?  Have you had time to do any more work on it?  Over the weekend, I bought a Butterick pattern that has an ereader cover on it.  I haven't tried it out yet, but it looks pretty simple.  It says to just use ribbon for the corners, I don't know how snugly that would fit.  If I decide to try to make one, I think I'll buy some of those elastic hair things and see how they work.


----------

